# Vent code



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

The kitchen sink is being relocated to the opposite side of the room, from it's current location. Is there a code that dictates length of horizontal run from fixture/trap? I'm hoping to be able to have the vent run up from the fixture, across a 16' ceiling, then tie it into the existing vent up through the attic.

To my knowledge, the sink is the only thing connected to this vent-if that makes a difference. I just need to know how to handle some framing until my plumber gets on site to get it done.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Maybe this will help


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I think he means the horizontal portion if the vent above the sink in the ceiling. Not the actual waste line from the trap.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

rrk said:


> I think he means the horizontal portion if the vent above the sink in the ceiling. Not the actual waste line from the trap.


Exactly. Here is the vent. I'm hoping to be able to tie into it in the ceiling from the new location about 15' away


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's the pic


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

No plumber being used?


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I do very little plumbing since I'm not up to speed with code. He will doing it, not me. I stick to basic on plumbing task that I preform. Venting is not my thing. I just wanna know where the pipe needs to be.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd ask the guy who's doing the top out.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

walkinplate said:


> I'd ask the guy who's doing the top out.


Top out?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> Top out?


Rough plumbing is installed in slab or brought up through sub floor.

Top out is from there through the roof sheathing for DWV and the water inside.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> Here's the pic


We have done them in the past about 15' but I was not the one figuring it out. I am the one telling plumber where sink cabinet is, he is the one making it work. I just have to make sure he does not go wild with his drill/saw.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Maybe this will help


None of the formulas in HVAC are simple but if you don't have the table handy just remember the simple formula 

Trap size in inches of dia. = 4 x distance from trap in feet
for trap sizes of 4" or less. 

It may even work for traps > 4" if there are traps that big.
And for locations other than Joisey (which I understand tends to warp the space-time fabric of the universe. . .it sure did when I lived there! ).


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

There should be a table in the building code used in your state that compares the size of pipe, length of pipe, and total number of fixture units. 

I would think that's the best place to find out the maximum length of whatever size vent you need to use for, however many fixture units will be vented.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

griz said:


> Rough plumbing is installed in slab or brought up through sub floor.
> 
> Top out is from there through the roof sheathing for DWV and the water inside.


Never heard that term in over 30 years but then again house on a slab is very very unusual here.

Here it's just rough and finish


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> None of the formulas in HVAC are simple but if you don't have the table handy just remember the simple formula
> 
> Trap size in inches of dia. = 4 x distance from trap in feet
> for trap sizes of 4" or less.
> ...


Did you read and understand what he is looking for? You seem to love to spit out numbers and calculations for things that are not necessary.

By the way no one here says Joisey only people who think we do, say it.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

The Dirty Jerse?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

walkinplate said:


> The Dirty Jerse?


Take a look at this slide show 15 things never to say to someone from NJ

http://www.nj.com/ledgerlive/index...._not_to_say_to_someone_from_new_jersey.html#1


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

I gotta get my hands on one of those New Jersey sloppy joes.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

walkinplate said:


> I gotta get my hands on one of those New Jersey sloppy joes.


Very difficult to get back to work after one of those :blink:

It's nap time


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Code here would not allow that, I have no idea what code there would allow, horizontal vent length is usually limited by the amount of vertical vent.


----------

